# Greetings from a new member - Mast Cell Tumor



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Megan, I'm very sorry for Hunter's diagnosis. If you are in comfort mode, I really don't think there's anything that you're doing that can do harm, and you are being so thorough (and creative) in helping your boy. May you and he have much more time to make sweet memories and for him to remain comfortable. As for the food/appetite issues, I would give him anything he will eat. If you want to get some calories in him so he can continue the fight, try some Nutrical. It's a calorie-dense paste and you can simply rub some on his gums so he doesn't have to make any effort to "eat". It might even stimulate his appetite for some real food. Good luck and let us know how you and Hunter are getting on....


----------



## 2dogsandagrrl (Nov 16, 2010)

Megan I swear my a product called Immunity4pets (Avemar). I'm presently giving it to both my dogs as a preventable as one had a mast cell tumor in the past and to the other for her nasal cancer. There has been great success with this product on many cancers in dogs including mast cell tumors. I have seen a dramatic change in my dog who has nasal cancer since she's been on the product since her diagnosis in April. She had a limp for the last couple of years along with shortness of breath on her walks either due to the tumor in her nose or her Atypical Cyshings. All her symptoms are now gone as well as the limp. She has gone from walking barely around the block to many miles a day now and she is 13 in January. There is also a yahoo group for dogs that you can join. Many dogs with cancer have been helped dramatically with this product. I would recommend it to anyone.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Look into curcumin We purchased it from Thorne and it is called Mervia-SR curcumin complexed with phosphatidylcholine for superior bioavailability*
Our holistic vet recommended this product.


----------



## MegNHunter (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks for the replies everyone! I'm so excited to check out these products. Will definitely be picking up some Nutrical today, I think they sell it at regular pet stores right? I was hoping that as the antibiotics kicked in he would stop vomiting, but he was quite sick again last night. Not sure if he snuck in too much water from someplace or what. 

Thanks!!
Megan


----------



## MegNHunter (Dec 9, 2013)

Just wanted to say that we've been able to feed Hunter a few times now and he's eaten with a little bit of enthusiasm!!  When I got the Nutrical I also picked up some BeneBac. I can't believe it worked that fast, but when I gave him both of those I had to force it and I couldn't get him to eat anything, 2 hours later while I was gone my hubby was able to feed him and he ate with no problem. He's been doing much better since then. He's still really reluctant to take his meds so I found if I spread peanut butter or Nutrical on his paw and then dunk the pills in it, it's pretty easy. He'd rather be clean than avoid meds  

Megan


----------

